# I finished my garden. Next spring will tell the tale.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2018)

Because of deer problems I redid the whole garden. I knew the outer fencing was high enough but they nibbled anything that grew near the fence. I put a section of fence right down the center of the garden. I'll plant my peas,string beans, and cucumbers on it. I ran a smaller size fence along the bottom of the whole garden to prevent  the smaller varmints from getting in. Next spring we will see who won out.  

I had to give up a portion of the garden for the leaves. We live in a rural area but yet can't dump our leaves in the fields down the street and the town doesn't collect them. They expect us to bag them. We have an acre of property and a lot of trees. Bagging them would be impossible.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2018)

Very nice!

Hopefully, the fence will help keep the weeds out of the garden too! layful:nthego:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 23, 2018)

VERY   nice  work  Ruth.   Good  job.

:yougogirl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2018)

Looks very nice Ruth, I know that must have been a lot of work but well worth it!  Leaves are supposed to make good compost to mix in the soil, so it's not a waste to have them.


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks very nice Ruth, I know that must have been a lot of work but well worth it!  Leaves are supposed to make good compost to mix in the soil, so it's not a waste to have them.



 SeaBreeze, I agree. We rake our leaves up on a large poly tarp then drag them to our compost areas and empty them. For awhile I would rake them up use pitch fork to put them into wheelbarrow and push them to pile. Way too much work, so I started using the plastic sheeting.

Nice garden area Ruth.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks very nice Ruth, I know that must have been a lot of work but well worth it!  Leaves are supposed to make good compost to mix in the soil, so it's not a waste to have them.


That’s right. We live in a very heavily forested lot and have lots of leaves and I have a huge corner of our property designated to composting leaves similar to your Ruth. It makes great compost. 
Good job. You look very organized.


----------

